# I think my flower mantis is dead.



## Tunedbeat (Mar 30, 2008)

I came home to find one of my sub-adult male on the substrate. I saw him hanging upside down on his plant before I left the house. I didn't think he was getting ready to molt, since he didn't look like it. I guess he was in the process of molting and fell, possibly broke his neck? .. I'm leaving him on my desk overnight, incase he is not dead. Are they capable of molting laying down on their side or must they be upside down?

Here's a pic of him,







By the way, he is not moving.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 30, 2008)

They must be upside down. It's possible he fell and got stuck in the position he is in now. Only time will tell if he is really dead, though he looks a bit discolored and things don't sound hopeful.


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks like he won't make it. If he is not moving or anything or even breathing he is already dead.


----------



## KELEATO (Mar 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Looks like he won't make it. If he is not moving or anything or even breathing he is already dead.


Sorry to hear about your mantis. It's difficult when you care for them, and then in a moment when you aren't there, they have a bad molt. My Chinese fell yesterday during a molt and didn't make it.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 30, 2008)

it happens


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Tunedbeat (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, it's safe to say he's gone. I wasn't really attached to him, but I did look after him and I'm gonna miss the little guy.

And, thanks everyone!!


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 31, 2008)

He/she looks bad and probably won't make it. About molting though, I've had mantises molt without hanging before.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Apr 3, 2008)

Being that colour id say hes already dead when you foud him like that, plus judging by hus wing buds he was no wear near moulting


----------



## mendica (May 24, 2008)

heres some cold news

did you mantis start to have black spredding on the eyes ,was it eating .if not this may point to what i call black eye .it if a fugi that spreds around the mantids face starting from the eyes ,then to the mouth ,sealing it up.spines are prone to this.ive lost one to it ,and two chinese aswell.

sorry to hear of your loss, i know how it feels.


----------

